# Got the Cowboy Studio 24" Softbox for Speedlite



## MohaimenK (Jan 20, 2011)

I thought for quick setup get the Cboy studio softbox for $43 shipped off amazon

Amazon.com: CowboyStudio Photo / Video 24" Large Speedlite Flash Softbox with L-Bracket, Shoe Mount & Carry Case: Camera & Photo

I'm glad I got it because it's simply a 30sec to 1 min setup. I've taken some pics if anyone else is interested. 

These are step by step of putting it together. Taken w/ p&s camera so don't expect studio quality pix.
































































OK Now this part is the hardest! When you gotta fold it back for the pouch. But after doing it a couple of times you will get used to it.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 20, 2011)

wow!  Lets see some pics with it?!


----------



## ghache (Jan 20, 2011)

i bought one similar from ebay. i never folded the thing back in the pouch hahaha,

even my large reflector i had to look on a youtube video to see how the hell you fold that thing.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 20, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> wow!  Lets see some pics with it?!



:thumbup:


----------



## reznap (Jan 20, 2011)

I got one just for the L-bracket (which is like $30 on its own).  It's now on my DIY beauty dish.


----------



## bazooka (Jan 20, 2011)

I got the "Cheetah Q-box" which looks like the exact same one, except I think mine is 16". Congrats on folding it back up. I couldn't figure it out. I also couldn't figure out how the bracket "attaches" to the box as it came with no instructions, no pictures... couldn't find anything online. My instinct told me that the bracket goes through the hole and inside the box which lead me to believe I was missing a part as it just flopped around.  Had I saw your pics last week, it would have saved me a trip to the camera store.


----------



## ghache (Jan 20, 2011)

reznap said:


> I got one just for the L-bracket (which is like $30 on its own). It's now on my DIY beauty dish.


 

this is a great idea. Did you do the dish a way you can quickly remove the ring and put it back on the softbox if needed. that would be awesome.


----------



## rCOSIO (Jan 20, 2011)

MO ... Have you shot with it yet? Whats your review on it? I am thinking about getting one from Cowboy in the next couple of days.

Thanks,


----------



## reznap (Jan 20, 2011)

ghache said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > I got one just for the L-bracket (which is like $30 on its own). It's now on my DIY beauty dish.
> ...



Eh.. not quickly but I can take it off.  That softbox is small some somewhat light and it'll just hang on a flash if you put it there.


----------



## ghache (Jan 20, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> I thought for quick setup get the Cboy studio softbox for $43 shipped off amazon
> 
> Amazon.com: CowboyStudio Photo / Video 24" Large Speedlite Flash Softbox with L-Bracket, Shoe Mount & Carry Case: Camera & Photo
> 
> ...


 

 does it have the inner sheet too?
the one i got from ebay has 2.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 20, 2011)

Rez that's a pretty smart move man! I would have done the same thing. Except I have the actual b-dish for my studio strobes which uses different setup. 

As for this one, its more portable and I can pull it out quickly during an e-shoot or couple's shoot during wedding. 

*Usage: *Sorry guys, I haven't. I literally just got it about 30 mins ago so I thought I'd just post it online with step by step. I did have plan going outside to use it but it's super cloudy here and supposed to start snowing in the next couple hours or so they say.

Bazooka, yeah it didn't come with any instructions. Those cheap bastards probably make it in china and just put different company's logos on them lol I tried the way you did and it came out then I thought I'd try it this way and it snapped  I'd go buy it back now you have the instructions.

Gache, yea folding that thing was a pain in the ass. But I had some ideas from my reflector folding days


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 20, 2011)

Gache, no this one does not have it. Its just one diffuser sheet vs my larger studio soft boxes which were 2. One in the middle and the top one.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 20, 2011)

I got the Lastolite 24" EZ-Box (double baffled) along with the extended handle. Costs a bit more, but every Lastolite product I've purcahsed has been top shelf build quality. In fact, I just ordered a 6'x7' background. I spoke with me local camera shop (the nice guys, not the jerks that pissed me off) and they match on-line prices.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 20, 2011)

will look into that also thanks


----------



## kundalini (Jan 20, 2011)

*THIS* is the only shot that I have of the extended handle in action.  If you have an assistant, it works beautifully..... as long as the assistant can take direction.  Trust me, these two didn't take too well at my giving directions.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 20, 2011)

you know what I can do? Probably use the monopod do pull it off. 

But yeah I hear what you're saying. I got a small wedding to do this Saturday. They want me to start shooting at 7AM! It was going to be like 10 people. But I told them I'll take them somewhere nicer and do nice couple shots and they agreed to it. So I plan on taking my wife and trying the new softbox. If its not bright enough then I'll pull out the X1600. Looking forward to posting those pics.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 20, 2011)

BTW where did you get yours from Kundalini? I googled it they're showing like $200 price tag.

http://www.amazon.com/Lastolite-Ezy...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1295563865&sr=8-1


----------

